# Lamb breast



## pabs (Apr 2, 2018)

smoking my first lamb breast tomorrow. Using a master built smoker.  Any suggestions for seasoning and technique? Temp 190?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2018)

Lamb is one meat that can handle strong herbs and spices...  fennel, garlic, ginger, lemon zest, mint, orange zest, oregano, rosemary, sage, thyme...  use sparingly....  You just want a hint to enhance the lamb....
The chart is for sausage... SOOOOO, consider that when you add it to your lamb meat.....


----------

